# Baby Sleeping in Motorhome



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

We have an Autoquest 130, 5 berth with a centre dinette and an overcab bed. We are struggling with the sleeping arrangements for our son, (1 years old on Sunday), and after he sat up screaming until midnight on Saturday, and 10.30 on Sunday night, (apologies to all those other motorhomers in Oxon Park, Shrewsbury!) and we would welcome any ideas!

We have bought a samsonite bubble, which he really doesnt seem to like unless we get him to sleep in his pushchair first and then transfer him over to it and hope he doesnt wake. 

When he was a wee baby we had him in his pram cotbed on the front seat which was fab, but he's now way too big for his pram cotbed and would crawl out of it anyway. 

At the moment he ends up sleeping in with me which is far from ideal, and I wondered what everyone else with kids does?


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

This isn't probably what you want to hear, but we actually gave up caravanning for a while while the kids were at that age for that very reason. No matter what we tried do do, we just couldn't get them to settle without a problem. I'm sure others will have different (better) solutions and I hope you don't have to resort to giving up.

If it's any consolation, when they got a bit older (school age) they absolutely loved going away and were no problem at all.

Phil


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

We have 3 kids, 10 weeks, 3yrs & 4yrs, until the little monster it was always me in the luton with one wife at the back with another which worked OK since they were babies - we kept them in growbags to restrain them when younger (For those not in the know about kiddy things they are a type of little sleeping bag, not the things you stick you tomato plants into in the greenhouse) Although it always normally ended up the wife with the two of them and me in the luton myself or vice versa until the novelty wore off with them climbing up and down the ladders as they got older. 
Now with three it tends to be wife with the two eldest at the back and me on the centre dinette with baby, although I dont feel comfortable like this either as it is a bit narrow, next trip it will be the luton which will be a pain in the bum as his buggy sit nice up there. Still would rather be put out moving his buggy every night than squash him.

Interesting about the bubbles, I was planning to get one. Theory being three of them on the dinette, little one across and other two longways, but I just know they will want to sleep with mummy.
I had thought about utilising the swivelled cab seat somehow but it just seem to cold up near the screen in the current temp's during the night even with the screens. 

Regards


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I think a lot of the problem lies with the unfamiliar surroundings away from baby's usual bedroom, the infrequency of going away in the motorhome, different sights and smells can cause problems, what about spending nights at home sleeping in the motorhome on the driveway? Just my thoughts..

MnD


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Do you have luton? Ours has a pull up security mesh that acts as grillto stop onyone falling out. Could this be adapted to make it more secure. Curtains that close off the lutonalso help tp prode a separate quiet area.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We have a pack away cot that takes standard size cot matress. Bit big, but if you have the room for it your welcome to borrow it.


----------



## neilandsue (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi,

We've been there, albeit 20 odd years ago in our caravanning days!
I agree its is just a case of getting them used to a different bed and surroundings, persevere, try and stick to their normal routine and he will love it before long.......... Mind you just when you think its all quiet and they're asleep.......


Sue


----------



## thehutchies (Jun 25, 2005)

We have three little darlings (!) and the youngest has been touring since eight weeks old. We have found that, if they are tired enough, they'll sleep on a clothes line.
Run them suitably ragged during the day and all sleep problems will be forgotten......


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

thehutchies said:


> We have three little darlings (!) and the youngest has been touring since eight weeks old. We have found that, if they are tired enough, they'll sleep on a clothes line.
> Run them suitably ragged during the day and all sleep problems will be forgotten......


Absolutely agree with The Hutchies, Our first born slept in a suitcase (opened, of course) in a tent for a fortnight with no problems at all. Our three had no problems sleeping at any time due to being tired out, warm and well fed on proper food.
Maybe bedtime tantrums are more with sleeping with mummy than other causes.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies, definately some food for thought there. We're not going to give up with it, just persevere as I am sure he will eventually get used to it, (if not tough!). Great idea about trying it out in the driveway at home, we will definately do that.

Robert is a very restless baby, and unfortunately has never been one to just sleep anywhere. Although fine in his cot at home, anywhere else and he seems to be afraid to sleep in case he misses anything. He's most certainly going to be a curtain twitcher when he's older!! 

Thanks for the offer to borrow the travel cot Snelly, we already have one and do take it away with us, but use it for Robert to play in when we are sat outside, as it's too big to fit in the motorhome at night without blocking off the toilet. 

The luton was definately the avenue we were going to go down when we first got the motorhome as we liked the idea you could curtain it off. We need to do some modifications to it as although it does have one of those nets to prevent anyone falling out it's not very good and a 1yr old would have no problem getting over it. 

The swivelled cab seat is another great idea, and likely the route we will go down, although we will need to make up a board to fit it to make it more secure. 

I guess the next question is whether anyone knows of a firm that can do unusual modifications?


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Hi Florrie, we’ve heard of this syndrome before, it usually caused by the child thinking he’s missing out on something, maybe it’s chocolate? the rustle of the silver foil wrappers may be enough to alert him that sweets are being consumed.
Just joking!


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

guzzijim said:


> it usually caused by the child thinking he's missing out on something, maybe it's chocolate? the rustle of the silver foil wrappers may be enough to alert him that sweets are being consumed.


As if our wee boy would miss out on chocolate!

Luckily for us our next weekend away will be with the grandparents who have kindly offered to have him in with them!! :wink:

He can't wait, we'll make sure he's well stocked up with sticky fingers beforehand though! :lol:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

you could try letting him sleep in the bubble at home. that way the bed wont be strange.
didn't have that trouble my 'baby' was 24 (years) when I got the romahome.
Looking forward to getting our motorhome in 2 years time, the grandkids will range from 2-5 by then.
persevere, just check the mattress in the pod is thick enough. elder grandson hated his till we got a thicker one.


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

Florrie130 said:


> We have an Autoquest 130, 5 berth with a centre dinette and an overcab bed. We are struggling with the sleeping arrangements for our son, (1 years old on Sunday), and after he sat up screaming until midnight on Saturday, and 10.30 on Sunday night, (apologies to all those other motorhomers in Oxon Park, Shrewsbury!) and we would welcome any ideas!
> 
> We have bought a samsonite bubble, which he really doesnt seem to like unless we get him to sleep in his pushchair first and then transfer him over to it and hope he doesnt wake.
> 
> ...


Midnight the first night half ten the second? Sounds like good progress to me. Ronan's first night in the van he slept all the journey then woke up and wanted to see all the exciting things outside. Then decided it was all too much and wailed the place down for a bit. Second night wanted to stay up and had a bit of a wail. Third night fell asleep and had to be lifted into luton. By the end of ten days when we got home he would stand by the front door saying van van.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Our first M/C was a 1966 Commer Autosleeper, very similar to the one in the Motor Museum at Beaulieu. The three girls were 9,6 and 5 when we bought it. At first they all slept on the bench type seat in the cab that folded down flat. As the youngest got bigger we had a hammock made that was supported by brackets on the four cab pillars (for want of a better description). That worked well as she couldn't roll out of it. 

The middle daughter, now in her 40s, couldn't believe how we managed when we saw the Commer Autosleeper at Beaulieu when we visited at Easter. Neither could I but we did and toured England Scotland and Wales in the 5 years we had that M/C with the dog - a Labrador!


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

our little one, 18 months, sleeps in a samsonite bubble on one of the single beds at the back with a bed guard just in case she leans too far. she too never wants to miss out on anything. i tend to make sure she doesn't sleep too long during the day, tea around 5.30, then a walk and then pyjama time. when it is bed time i take her down into the bedroom area, pull the curtain across so its dark and have half an hour quiet time and giving her her milk. she tends to doze off and then i put her in bed. i find the calming down time helps an awful lot and sometimes send the others out for a bit so we have quiet. we are coming to the ideal time of year to put this in practise and get a routine in place.
as for adjusting the cab area, we did this on our euramobil c class. we had it done up in tewkesbury by a guy who did it brilliantly and was a fantastic easy set up, however as you say it was incredibly cold in there which was one of the reasons we changed the van. i would be happy to put you in touch with the guy if you want me too.
Hannah


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

emgee said:


> Midnight the first night half ten the second? Sounds like good progress to me.


You are probably right, we bought the motorhome in February and so far have only been away in it 4 times for weekends. I guess (and hope) once we've stayed in it for a week he will have got used to it. We're away again this weekend so we'll see how he gets on.



suedew said:


> you could try letting him sleep in the bubble at home. that way the bed wont be strange. persevere, just check the mattress in the pod is thick enough. elder grandson hated his till we got a thicker one.


Great idea, I must admit, the mattress on the bubble isnt that thick. I shall get some thick foam to put underneath it for this weekend and see how that fairs.



hannah29 said:


> as for adjusting the cab area, we did this on our euramobil c class. we had it done up in tewkesbury by a guy who did it brilliantly and was a fantastic easy set up, however as you say it was incredibly cold in there which was one of the reasons we changed the van. i would be happy to put you in touch with the guy if you want me too.
> Hannah


If you could give me his details, that would be great, as it's definately an option I would consider if all else fails.


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

oh dear this is all too familiar, both personally and professionally. 

Mandy and Dave hit it on the head, it's the unfamiliarity, and I'd suggest that treating it like any other sleep training exercise will bring results in the end. It will need the usual copious amounts of patience, reassurance, love and comfort...combined with an iron will.

I think the idea of getting him sorted with sleeping in the bubble at home is a good one, and when you then use it in the van make sure whatever arrangement you have means that he can't see you (you will of course be there and able to go to repeatedly reassure but reinforce the message but if he can't see you you can sit reading and not enter into any 2-way game playing he tries to engage you in...)

Good luck, and enjoy the weekend a deux, that's also very important!!


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

[quote[/quote
Luckily for us our next weekend away will be with the grandparents who have kindly offered to have him in with them!! :wink:

He can't wait, we'll make sure he's well stocked up with sticky fingers beforehand though! :lol:[/quote]

Are you sure the grandparents know of these plans? Have you told Robert about Grumpy Grandads Naughty Backbox!


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

ruthiebabe said:


> make sure whatever arrangement you have means that he can't see you (you will of course be there and able to go to repeatedly reassure but reinforce the message but if he can't see you you can sit reading and not enter into any 2-way game playing he tries to engage you in...)


Absolutely, he is a real one for playing games too, and when he's due for bed he becomes 'mr cheeky' and tries to run riot. He doesnt get away with too much from us though!


----------

